# 60's or 70's Sears Spyder



## BBM (Oct 18, 2009)

No longer available. Trying to delete.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 19, 2009)

Where are you at?


----------



## BBM (Oct 20, 2009)

*Spyder*

Just Outside Boston, Ma.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 22, 2009)

$300 is way out of my league. But I did find find something else to work on. Good luck!


----------



## HERC01 (Nov 14, 2009)

*spyder*

What would be your price for pick-up? Where are you located. 
Thanks
John from the South Shore


----------



## BBM (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spyder*

I would sell it for $200 if sold soon.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## HERC01 (Nov 16, 2009)

*sears spyder*

What town are you from, I can do a drive by.


----------

